# Brown snake out and about



## vornez (Oct 7, 2015)

Well I was doing the mowing on the tractor today and I finally saw a western brown snake, which was not surprising given it was a little warm today. He was very sluggish and likely crawled out of a rabbit hole, which is popular for snakes on this orchard farm type location. They share these holes with the rabbits, but sometimes they too get bitten, having seen rabbits come out their holes, walk a few meters, then collapse and die within minutes. He crawled under a leaking retic pipe, I'm glad I know where he's hiding.
http://s10.postimg.org/sogyyumex/brown_snake.jpg
http://s10.postimg.org/n1p7f49a1/snake2.jpg


----------

